# NPC Shows vs. NPC Natural Shows



## Armenian (May 5, 2016)

Happy cinco de mayo,

I was hoping someone might tell me the difference between the two shows?  I was planning on doing a NPC show in October.  No where have I seen the banned substance list for the NPC show however I can find it for the natural show.....

So without sounding to ignorant i was hoping someone might know!


----------



## thqmas (May 5, 2016)

*NANBF DRUG TESTING GUIDELINES v.030515*

Drug testing screening methods used at North American Natural Bodybuilding Federation (NANBF) events are a means to determine eligibility. If competitors cannot successfully pass any screening method used, they will either not be allowed to compete if determined prior to the event (Ex.Polygraph test), or will be disqualified and be removed from official results if determined after an event (Ex. Urine test). Competitors cannot have used any substances on the NANBF banned list during the specified duration periods specified on the list.

All participants at each NANBF must submit to polygraph screening for use of banned substances (polygraph test results from NANBF amateur shows can be honored for NANBF amateur shows held within four weeks of each other). NANBF events that are designated as Pro Qualifiers conduct urinalysis on all those winning a Pro Qualifying placement. Pro events conduct urinalysis on all those winning a placement that receives cash prizes.

Competitors are responsible for ensuring they are tested at events. Polygraph examiners supply the NANBF offices with lists of contestants tested after each show. Urinalysis results go directly to the NANBF home offices.

If it’s discovered any participants who should have been polygraph tested were not, they will be disqualified and removed from the official results. If any pro qualifying winners do not provide a urine sample at Pro qualifiers, eligibility to compete in the Pro shows will be void. If any cash prize placement winners at the Pro shows do not provide a urine sample at the event, they will be disqualified, removed from the official results, and be ineligible for Pro competition for six months from date of event.

Forms of drug testing in addition to the required may be requested of select competitors at any event at the promoter’s discretion and expense. This could include urinalysis, voice stress, blood, saliva, hair testing or other means of detection. Competitors are ultimately responsible for substances they take. If urine test results come back positive for any banned substance, competitors are disqualified regardless of what may have been responsible for the positive result and are banned from competing in the NANBF for the disallowed duration for detected substances.

NANBF athletes are subject to out of contest (spot) drug testing throughout the year. NANBF members are responsible for keeping the NANBF up – to – date whenever changes to contact information occur.

BANNED SUBSTANCES

Products that contain ingredients that have chemical names similar to anything on the banned substance list could potentially cause a positive urine test result. Check with the NANBF drug testing officials if uncertain as to whether a particular product is disallowed or not.

Anabolic Agents

(Cannot have been used within seven years of contest date)

Including, but not limited to the following as well as their metabolites:

1-Testosterone (1-dihydrotestosterone), (1-Androstendiol) found in supplements such as 1-AD and 1-Androstendione
4-Hydroxytestosterone (Formestane)
6a-Methylandrostendione (17-hydroxy-6-alpha methyl-ethyletiochalon-3,20dione), found in supplements such as M1P
Androstendione (Androstendiol), found in supplements such as 4 – AD
Bolasterone
Boldenone
Calusterone
Clenbutorol
Clostebol
Danazol
Desoxymethyltestosterone (DMT), (17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17bol),(17-methyl-delta-2-etioallocholane isomers), found in supplements such as Pheraplex, P-Plex, Phera Vol, Ergomax, Methyl-Plex, D-Stianozol, MASS Extreme and Nasty Mass InSLINsified
DHCMT (Dehydrochloromethyltestosterone)
Dihydrotestosterone (DHT)
DNP (2,4 Dinitrophenol)
Drostanolone
Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione / 19-norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione (found in supplements such as FiniGenX Magnum, Tren Extreme, Trenaplex and Testraflex)
Fluoxymesterone
Formebolone
Furazabol
Mestanolone
Mesterolone
Methandrostenolone (Methandienone, Dianabol)
Methandriol
Methasterone (Methyldrostanolone), (Methasteron), (2a,17a di methyl etiocholan3-one, 17b-ol), (2a,17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one), (2a, 17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-etiocholan-3-one), found in supplements such as Superdrol, S-Drol, Methyl Masterdrol, M-Drol, OmneVol, and Methyl-Drol XT
Methenolone
Methyl-1-testosterone, found in supplements such as M1T
Methylnortestosterone
Methyltestosterone
Mibolerone
Nandrolone (19-Norandrostendione), (19-Norandrostendiol)
Norclostebol
Norethandrolone (Ethylestrenol)
Oxabolone
Oxandrolone
Oxymesterone
Oxymetholone
Peptides: AICAR, CJC-1295/CJC-1293, Follistatin/ACE-031, Fragment 176-191,
GHRP’S/Ipamorelin/Hexarelin, GnRH (Triptorelin), IGF-1 LR3/IGF DES 1,3, Mechano Growth Factors, THYMOSIN BETA 4 (TB500)

Prostanozol ([3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol), found in supplements such as Orastan-E, WIN-E and Winztrol
Stanozolol
Stenbolone
Testolactone
Testosterone (Note: For urinalysis, a testosterone to epitestosterone (T/E) ratio of 6:1 or greater is considered a positive detection of exogenous testosterone (or testosterone precursor) use.
Trenbolone Cannot be used after December 31, 2008 (or ineligible for 7 years from date of last use)
Liothyronine sodium (L-triiodothyronine), (T3), found in brand names such as Cytomel
1,4,6-Androstatrien-3,17-dione (ATD), found in supplements such as Rebound XT, Novedex XT, Reversitol, Arimatest, DecaVol, Formadrol Extreme XL, Methyl 1-D, Methyl 1-D XL and Inhibit-E)
1,4-androstadiene-3,17-dione (1,4 AD), (Boldione), found in supplements such as Bold and MMA-3 Xtreme
M-1,4ADD (17a-methyl-1,4-Androstadiene-3,17diol), found in supplements such as Methyl-Stak
2,3a-Epithio-17a-methyletioallo cholan-17b-ol (2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyletioallocholanol), (2a, 3a-Epithio-17a-Methyl-5a-Androstan-17b-Ol), found in supplements such as E-Stane, EPI, Epistane, Epidrol, Epivol, Methly E, Epi-Max, Hemaguno HMG Xtreme, Havoc, Alpha Shred, eCuts, SOS 500
4-chloro-17a-methyl-andro-4-ene-3,17b-diol (4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3-17b-diol), (17a-methyl-4-chloro-androsta-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol), (4-chloro -17a-methyl-4-ene-3,17 diol), (4-Chloro-17a-Methyl-Androsta-1,4-diene-3, 17-diol) found in supplements such as ProMagnon 25, H-Drol, Super Halo, VNS-9 Xtreme, Halotest 25 and Halodrol-50 Cannot be used afterDecember 31, 2009 (or ineligible for 7 years from date of last use)
12-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-diene (6-17 dihydroxyetiocholone-3-ol propionate), found in supplements such as Propadrol
13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one, found in supplements such as Max LMG, Revolt, Nasty Mass and InSLINsified
17b-Methoxy-Trienbolone, found in supplements such as Methoxy-TRN and Trenadrol
4-chloro-17a-methyl-etioallochol-4-ene-17b-ol-3, 11-dione, found in supplements such as Oxanabolan and Oxyguno
Androst-4-ene-3,6,17-trione (4-Androstene-3,6,17-trione), (4-etioallocholen-3,6,17-trione), (4 –AT), found in supplements such as 6-OXO.
Dehydroepiandrosterone(DHEA, 3-beta-Hydroxy-5-androsten-17-one, 3-beta-Hydroxyandrost-5-en-17-one, 3-beta-Hydroxy-D5-androsten-17-one, 3-beta-hydroxy-etioallocholan-5-ene-17-one, 5-Androsten-3beta-ol-17-one, Prastera,Prasterone, Fidelin, Fluasterone) in excess of 50 mg/day*
DHEA is a naturally occurring steroid hormone produced in the adrenal glands by both men and women. Production of it decreases with age. DHEA is not recommended for people under 40 years of age, unless DHEA levels are known to be low (<130 mg/dl in women and <180 mg/dl in men). Therapeutic doses of 10-50mg of DHEA are used by many mature individuals (age 40+) for increase in perceived physical and psychological well-being (improved quality of sleep, more relaxed, increased energy, better ability to handle stress, improved depressive state)1. For men or women who have either adrenal insufficiency or hypopituitarism, although gluco-and mineralocorticosteroid replacement is needed, 50 mg a day of DHEA is sufficient for replacement2. Studies have shown no dangerous side effects from DHEA supplementation when taken in normal recommended therapeutic doses3. With respect to potential increase of the urinary testosterone/epitestosterone ratio (T/E) through DHEA supplementation, studies support DHEA use of 50mg/day or less having only slightly affected levels for a short period of time (2–5 h) without exceeding the 6:1 current acceptable ratio for OCB, NANBF and the IFPA4. DHEA’s effectiveness as an anabolic or energy-producing agent remains unproven.

Dymethazine, Mebalozine (17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17beta-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-on azine) found in supplements such as Dymethazine
Levothyroxine (L-thyroxine, T4), (found in brand names such as Levothroid, Levoxyl, Synthroid, Unithroid) 1 A.J. Morales, S.S.C. Yen 1994, C. Berr and E.E. Baulieu 1996, F. Labrie, P. Diamond 1997, M. Bloch 1999 Young J, Couzinet B, Nahoul K 1997, Arlt W, Justl H-G, Callies F 1998 van Vollenhoven RF, Morabito LM, Engleman EG, et al. Treatment of systemic lupus erythematosus with dehyd roepiandrosterone: 50 patients treated up to 12 months. J Rheumatol. 1998;25:285-289.Khalsa, M.D., Dharma Singh with Cameron Stauth, Brain Longevity (New York: Warner Books, 1997), pages 401-402. ISBN: 0-446-52067-5 4 Bosy TZ, Moore KA, Poklis A. The effect of oral dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) on the urinetestosterone/epitestosterone (T/E) ratio in human male volunteers. J Anal Toxicol 1998;22:455-459. 5 Wallace, M. B.; Lim, J.; Cutler, A.; Bucci, L. (1999). “Effects of dehydroepiandrosterone vs androstenedione supplementation in men”. Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise 31 (12): 1788–92. PMID 10613429. Corrigan AB. Dehydroepiandrosterone and sport. Med J Aust. 1999;171:206-208. Welle S, Jozefowicz R, Statt M. Failure of dehydroepiandrosterone to influence energy and protein metabolism in humans. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 1990; 71: 1259.289.Cannot be used after December 31, 2014 (or ineligible for 7 years from date of last use)
DMAA (also known as geranamine, methylhexanamine, dimethylamylamine, 1,3-dimethylamylamine)(Substances included in the Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2014)
17α-methyl-androst-2-ene-3,17β-diol
17α-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17β-diol
17α-Methyl-androstan-3-hydroxyimine-17β-ol17α-Methyl-5α-androstan-17-ol
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_....and to answer your question: The difference is that they actually do a polygraph test 20 days before the show and they do urine tests._


----------



## Armenian (May 5, 2016)

Would the same apply to the NPC Federation?  I guess I'm curious with just NPC because the show is a NPC amateur


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2016)

thqmas said:


> *NANBF DRUG TESTING GUIDELINES v.030515*
> 
> Drug testing screening methods used at North American Natural Bodybuilding Federation (NANBF) events are a means to determine eligibility. If competitors cannot successfully pass any screening method used, they will either not be allowed to compete if determined prior to the event (Ex.Polygraph test), or will be disqualified and be removed from official results if determined after an event (Ex. Urine test). Competitors cannot have used any substances on the NANBF banned list during the specified duration periods specified on the list.
> 
> ...



That's not NPC. No way does Npc test.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 6, 2016)

If u are using juice and plan on doing a natural show, your only looking for a trophy.....


----------



## Armenian (May 6, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> If u are using juice and plan on doing a natural show, your only looking for a trophy.....



I don't want to do a natural show lol I just want to make sure it's an even playing field if it's accepted everyone does it and they don't test for it great


----------



## thqmas (May 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's not NPC. No way does Npc test.



Guess I can't even copy/paste efficiently anymore... It was my strongest ability though. Need sleep!...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Guess I can't even copy/paste efficiently anymore... It was my strongest ability though. Need sleep!...



Sleep isn't enough. You need hummus, tabouleh, shawarma, and falafel


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 6, 2016)

I did two npc shows and no one got tested


----------



## Armenian (May 9, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> I did two npc shows and no one got tested



Thank you for the input!


----------



## saltylifter (May 29, 2016)

They do not test at npc shows 
I've done one 
Better bring your A game man cause these boys don't mess around
Good luck


----------



## GotClen (Jun 3, 2016)

Armenian said:


> Thank you for the input!



The NPC has many Natural shows through out the USA.  For the most part they are not Natural or tested.
If the promoter is Promoting at Natural NPC show you will know it on all the show materials.  Plus the entry
form will clearly state Natural.  If you would just say the name of the show we can find out in a heart beat
if it is Natural or Not. 
As for a detailed list of drugs I dont think you will find anything like what was posted above.  A natural show
means just that.  Now that said some Natural shows might mean No drugs in the last year, or last 5 years or
for life.  This info is not hidden.  Once you look into the show you will know the deal.

From my exp Natural Tested shows will test the top two places in each class before the night show.  This way they
can adjust the placing if the #1 or 2 guys test positive.  

So, what show you looking to compete in?
G


----------

